# Must Love Cauliflower!



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

For 4 cups of Cauliflower I made 
a mix of …
1 cup flour
1/2 cup corn starch
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 Tablespoon hot sauce
1 cup water.
mix and let rest for 15 minutes, then dip all the
cauliflower in it at once coating it thoroughly. (See red plate) then dip and coat cauliflower with Italian breadcrumbs…I used one cup
of Italian breadcrumbs and one cup planco crumbs…
deep fry in hot oil…dry on paper towels and salt with kosher salt.
Serve with ranch dressing or aioli sauce.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

For the pasta and cauliflower

Pasta with cauliflower
About three cups of cauliflower boiled in
5 cups salted water…When cauliflower is almost done..Remove cauliflower with a slotted spoon and save the water….cook 2 cups
of your favorite pasta in the cauliflower water ( that you saved) 
In the mean time sauté 3 cloves of chopped garlic in 3 Tablespoons of olive oil until lightly browned.
shut off flame under garlic…when pasta is almost done strain out some of the water leaving about 2 cups of the pasta water in the pot.
Mix the pasta, cauliflower, the 2 cups of the water, and the oil and garlic…then add 2 Tablespoons chopped parsley, 2 Tablespoons basil, 1 teaspoon of Italian seasoning,
tastes for salt and pepper. cook everything together for a few minutes turning it a lot…Serve with lots of grating cheese and hot pepper flakes.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice china! What is it called?


----------



## Wilson Stallion (9 mo ago)

I will try that for sure


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Nice china! What is it called?


Nic, it’s Revere wear china, It was not expensive… I bought it years ago when I used to host holiday dinners for 24…
I bought two sets of 12 cause my good china I only have service for 12.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

Looks good I like Cauliflower.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Cauliflower is one of those things I usually forget about, not because I don't like it, it's just not in the stores much here and expensive when it is.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I like cauliflower. I am going to try the crispy fried like you made. Looks and sounds great.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

J. V. said:


> I like cauliflower. I am going to try the crispy fried like you made. Looks and sounds great.


Yes, it was awesome…the batter is very thick and sticks on the raw cauliflower well.
the cauliflower is dipped raw. ..Raw Broccoli is good this way as well


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Are any of you guys smokers or were smokers? I'm not going to yell at you. . . 😊 I'm just curious because there is such a depth of taste here, you must have healthy taste buds!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Cauliflower is one of those things I usually forget about, not because I don't like it, it's just not in the stores much here and expensive when it is.


Must have been a bumper crop about 6 weeks ago from somewhere. Here, It was the only thing in the grocery that was much cheaper than last year.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nik333 said:


> Are any of you guys smokers or were smokers? I'm not going to yell at you. . . 😊 I'm just curious because there is such a depth of taste here, you must have healthy taste buds!


I have been smoking lately. I quit for 12 years. For some reason I started again and need to stop asap. Kinda stupid to start smoking at 66.
I used Chantix when I quit last time and it was a miracle. Maybe I go this route again? My wife said it changed my personality for those 4 weeks I was taking it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

J. V. said:


> I have been smoking lately. I quit for 12 years. For some reason I started again and need to stop asap. Kinda stupid to start smoking at 66.
> I used Chantix when I quit last time and it was a miracle. Maybe I go this route again? My wife said it changed my personality for those 4 weeks I was taking it.


Changed for good or bad? Now I have to look it up
Yes, you especially love using your senses. It would be a shame to lose or lessen your sense of taste and smell.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow! Scary mood changes. See Chantix, side-effects, drugs.com.

I have a fight or flight response to Singular, an asthma drug. For me it's fight! 🤣 I rarely take it & try to stay away from people when I do.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I quit smoking over 25 years ago and used the patch…I had vivid dreams in technicolor.
Some not so good. I still remember them. In one I was in a big yellow school bus with my kids and the bus went off the road into a river, and I was swimming frantically getting my kids out of the water, shoving them up out of the river…like you would at the edge of a pool. 
I think everything has side effects. Some are behavioral sides effects that you might not be aware of, however the people closest to you are experiencing it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Thread took a left turn?
I quit about 18 years ago. Easy peasy, you can't smoke in an ICU or anywhere else in a hospital. Had a heart attack and asked self "what are you going to do when you get out". Was easy, the habit was almost broken when the released me so just stayed with it except didn't go back to work for another month after getting out. I felt I needed to stay away from smokers for a while longer.
Tried the patches, I'd just make myself sick with the patch and still smoking.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Thread took a left turn?


I asked Two Knots if she minded. She said it's fine. She's an easy-going fiesty one!
It spices up the cauliflower.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nik333 said:


> Changed for good or bad? Now I have to look it up
> Yes, you especially love using your senses. It would be a shame to lose or lessen your sense of taste and smell.


Bad. She said I was mean and easy to ruffle. I also had very vivid dreams. Nightmares actually. Very scary. But it was worth the 4 weeks of personality changes as the Chantix worked for me.
Before the Chantix therapy I always wished I had never smoked so that way I would not have issues to not smoke or even remember smoking. I was done. No cravings and I even disposed of my remaining cigs. It lasted 12 years.
Then a few months or so ago I was at my local bar playing pool. My friend had some cigarette style cigars. I smoked one and then a few weeks later I smoked a cig. Then I said I would only smoke at the bar and nowhere else.
I now am buying cartons and they are over $75 each.
So between the price and the health issues smoking may cause I must stop again.
But Chantix was a miracle for me.



Two Knots said:


> I quit smoking over 25 years ago and used the patch…I had vivid dreams in technicolor.
> Some not so good. I still remember them. In one I was in a big yellow school bus with my kids and the bus went off the road into a river, and I was swimming frantically getting my kids out of the water, shoving them up out of the river…like you would at the edge of a pool.
> I think everything has side effects. Some are behavioral sides effects that you might not be aware of, however the people closest to you are experiencing it.


Patches never helped me. Chantix did. I had been in many situations where I could have easily started smoking again and did not.
I'm not real sure why I started again. Its one of the most stupid things I have ever done.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

J. V. said:


> Bad. She said I was mean and easy to ruffle. I also had very vivid dreams. Nightmares actually. Very scary. But it was worth the 4 weeks of personality changes as the Chantix worked for me.
> Before the Chantix therapy I always wished I had never smoked so that way I would not have issues to not smoke or even remember smoking. I was done. No cravings and I even disposed of my remaining cigs. It lasted 12 years.
> Then a few months or so ago I was at my local bar playing pool. My friend had some cigarette style cigars. I smoked one and then a few weeks later I smoked a cig. Then I said I would only smoke at the bar and nowhere else.
> I now am buying cartons and they are over $75 each.
> ...


Based on all my patients who had to stop smoking in the hospital, I would say crankiness is common!

Nicotine raises your blood sugar. Maybe a sugary treat would help stave off the next cigarette? Not that I want to increase your sugar intake. I know it's tough. It's been a hard couple of years.


----------

